# Chargeur qui ne fonctionne plus!



## treza (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté neuf mon MB pro il y a un peu plus d'un an, et jusqu'à présent le chargeur fonctionnait parfaitement. Mais tout à l'heure, en le branchant sur l'ordinateur je m'aperçois que la petite diode du Magsafe ne s'allume plus, et l'icône d'écran indique qu'il ne charge pas! Après plusieurs essais de branchements/débranchements et "titillage" de fils, le problème persiste. Que faire?...
Par avance merci de votre aide...


----------



## Tykko (5 Septembre 2012)

Questions con (con car on y pense pas forcément ...) :
 - as tu essayé sur une autre prise ? au cas ou ce serait la prise qui soit défaillante
 - as tu essayé ton chargeur sur un autre mac ?
 - as tu essayé un autre chargeur sur ton mac ? ça peut être ta prise magsafe qui soit hs ou la batterie qui ne charge plus ou quelque chose entre les 2

en gros, essaye d'isoler le soucis pour être sur de ce qui ne fonctionne pas et lorsque tu auras isolé la panne, on verra ce qu'il faut faire plus précisément.

Tykko


----------



## treza (5 Septembre 2012)

Merci de ton aide.



Tykko a dit:


> Questions con (con car on y pense pas forcément ...) :
> - as tu essayé sur une autre prise ? au cas ou ce serait la prise qui soit défaillante *=> oui* *j'ai essayé*
> - as tu essayé ton chargeur sur un autre mac ? *=> non car je n'ai qu'un seul Mac*
> - as tu essayé un autre chargeur sur ton mac ? ça peut être ta prise magsafe qui soit hs ou la batterie qui ne charge plus ou quelque chose entre les 2
> ...


----------



## Tykko (5 Septembre 2012)

tiens nous au courant et on essayera de t'aider au max, mais si c'est bien le chargeur, je pense qu'il sera nécessaire de t'en racheter un.

on verra demain suivant ce que tu nous diras


----------



## clement-t (5 Septembre 2012)

Si les chargeurs et si tu peux va a l'apple store. Mon MagSafe avait cassé et j'ai pu le changer gratuitement âpres plus d'un moins sans garantie il suffit juste de forcer un peu le système.


----------



## treza (6 Septembre 2012)

Je reviens vers vous après avoir essayé de brancher un autre chargeur sur mon MB, et ça marche! 
Je vais donc aller directement à l'Apple Store en essayant de forcer pour  l'échange à neuf car je trouve que 14 mois c'est un peu court comme durée de vie pour un Magsafe!!! (D'autant que j'en suis à mon 3ème MB et que tous les chargeurs ne m'ont posé aucun problème jusqu'à leur revente au bout de plusieurs années).
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Tox (6 Septembre 2012)

Sur 3 MB différents, j'ai un chargeur qui a lâché après deux ans. A l'Apple Store, ils n'avaient pas l'air étonné. Procédure standard, j'avais l'Apple Care et changement immédiat.


----------



## treza (6 Septembre 2012)

Suite et fin... Le chargeur était effectivement HS, le vendeur de l'Apple store  pas du tout étonné... 
En plus malgré mon insistance pour obtenir un échange à neuf après seulement 14 mois d'usage, j'ai dû en acheter un neuf... Seule consolation: 3% de remise...


----------

